# Muzzle Brakes?



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a couple of questions for you gun guys. I have a rifle with a ported barel, bought it used and I believe the guy that had it before took and had a gun smith drill it out to port it. There is not much kick to it (its a weatherby vangard 300 mag) but it has quite the bark to it. I shot my buddys 300 wsm today while shooting my mag and hte short mag has a muzzle brake on it as well but it is one that was put on. There is a considerbly less bark to the short mag. 

My question is this. Is the less bark due to the caliber or the different type of brake on it?

Also what could you excpect to pay for a brake to be put on a rifle?

And last question. If your were going to put a brake on a rifle what kind would it be?

Thanks guys.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Jared, if you can hear the difference between two different types/calibers then you are freakin crazy! Put some ear muffs on man!!!!!

I put a brake on a 300 win mag, it's great for the bench (ear muffs included) but i don't like it while hunting. TOO FREAKIN LOUD!!! I actually put ear muffs on when I killed my moose, what a nuisance.

I would tend to think that the difference that you are hearing in the two rifles that you mentioned is more related to the break/port design rather than the cartridges. The 300wsm would normally have less recoil and less report, but barrel length and port angle can affect "bark" more than anything else.

I can call my smith on monday and ask his opinion on brand /type and price for ya!


----------



## fire4j15 (Nov 13, 2010)

Carter gunsmithing in payson is the best I think at muzzle brakes. He has done six for me. He does a Excellent job at machining and cutting the threads for a brake. Give him a call for his opinion and knowledge. He is out of payson Utah. He's in the yellow page's. Oh also his brakes can be screwed off and a sleeve put on the threads while hunting to save your hearing. Hope this helps.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Deadi, just my opinion, but if I am not comfortable shooting a gun without a muzzle break I will find another caliber. Just not worth it. I once saw a guy that had one trying to stuff toilet paper in his ears as he is trying to get a shot at a deer. I wish I would have known why he was doing it.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

For what it's worth I put a Gentry brake on my 300 RUM and my cousin put a Vais on his 300 RUM. The Gentry is much quieter but the Vais reduces recoil more. I rarely shoot any firearm without hearing protection. I sometimes have to make a quick shot without hearing protection but always have a pair of the cheap corded earplugs around my neck when hunting and can usually have them in my ears with plenty of time left to shoot. I have adopted this practice with all my firearms. The brake was about $350 installed and out the door.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have an Izzy Comp Y brake on one of my AR15's and that thing is UNHOLY how loud it is. it does it job of reducing muzzle movement for followup shots but I almost hate shooting because it jars the fillings in my teeth every shot.


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

I had a gunsmith build a muzzle break for my TC contender .223 barrel. It was a 14 inch barrel and I needed it to be 16 inch to use a shoulder stock.What a horrible idea that was!! Its so loud I hate shooting it. I seldom even use that barrel now. It was my favorite coyote gun for years. Now it mostly collects dust. One of these days I'm going to have it cut off and just get an extension welded on.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> One of these days I'm going to have it cut off and just get an extension welded on.


I have a hack saw, a mig, and a grinder. Lets do it!!!


----------

